# Sweet Potato Balls



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 (22 oz) Cans sweet potatoes drained
1 tsp frozen ortange juice, more to taste
1 tblsp vanilla
1 stick of butter
1 tblsp brown sugar
cornflake crumbs
mini marshmallows

Pre heat oven to 400 degs. Heat potatoes with butter and brown sugar, add vanilla and orange juice. Mix with mixer until well blended. Form balls and roll in cornflake crumbs. Add marshmallows to top of each ball. Bake 12 mins.


----------

